# Dif. btwn Trek madone frame geomtry and 5500



## racerXX (Oct 18, 2005)

Is there any geometry difference between the trek pre-madone 5500 frames and the new madones? 

I ask because I used to ride a giant team advanced carbon frame until last month. I was in a bad bike wreck and cracked the frame in multiple places as well as sheared the fork off.

I am borrowing a friend's 04-05 trek 5500 wsd (I'm female) in the meantime and it seems to fit so much better than the compact giant frame. Everyone says I look so much more comfortable on it and it's true. 

I am considering a madone, assuming the frame will fit as well. This is a surprise to me! I was set on getting a cervelo until I rode her bike. I also wonder if there really is something to the wsd after all...I thought it was all bunk and marketing, especially after renting a wsd frame for mtn. biking in Jackson Hole. It fit awful and I returned it to rent from another co. 

Thanks!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

The geometry should be very similar as Trek kept the geometry for the new Madones (why mess with a good thing). As far as WSD, Trek made those frames for a reason. Go to a LBS and get fitted and good luck when you buy your new Madone!! Keep us posted.


----------



## racerXX (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks! I will look at getting a madone.


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

I always thought they were effectively the same besides the top tube slope. I compared the current geometry with an old pdf I have from 2004 that shows the geometry of the 5500. Slightly different in the trail, .1 degree in the seat angle and a small difference in the wheelbase. Bottom line they are very very close but not exactly the same.


----------

